

Ebay hoped to acquire Craigslist - UsNThem
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/4630e366-e380-11de-8d36-00144feab49a.html

======
callmeed
I'm glad they didn't. Despite CL's shortcomings, it's hard to see eBay making
them _better_ in any way.

------
neilc
It's absolutely crazy to me that eBay was able to acquire 28% of Craigslist
for $32 million. What a steal. The unnamed CL executive who sold his shares
must be kicking himself now!

------
stilist
Seems like a pretty reasonable target. You’re in the online auction business,
so why not shift to just being an online market?

------
cdr
Behind a paywall.

Possible to read it by going through Google News (
[http://news.google.com/news/search?aq=f&pz=1&cf=all&...](http://news.google.com/news/search?aq=f&pz=1&cf=all&ned=us&hl=en&q=%22Ebay+hoped+to+acquire+Craigslist%22)
) and clicking the Financial Times link.

~~~
UsNThem
thanks cdr ! U need to sigup to read the article.

